# Switching from EZdrummer to GGD, difficult?



## duffbeer33

Hi all, 

I've been using toontrack EZD for many years in my mixes and am considering shifting over to GGD to have another tool in the arsenal. Has anyone done it? Willing to share any thoughts about the process or pain points? There are several songs that I'd like to go back and re-do using GGD, but if it's a nightmare to do this, I don't have the time or patience to re-map all the drums.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I honestly can't remember since it's been so long since I used GGD, but I'm pretty sure they have a superior drummer key mapping for the drums. By default it uses it's own mapping, but I think there's an option to just use EZ/SD mapping. As for routing things, Kontakt has always been a mystery to me. I'm not 100% on out to route out each part into it's own mixer track. I'm sure it's simple enough, but I could never be bothered to learn it. I'm less a fan of drum libraries that use Kontakt as the platform vs standalone software like EZD, SD, Addictive Drums, or Perfect Drums (I think that was the name.)

As far as redoing old tracks, if I'm remembering correctly with the mapping feature, it should just be a matter of copy/pasting the midi into the new drum track. You might need to tweak some things, but that'll get you most of the way there.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

I recently done this and the one thing GGD M&M is lacking is fewer number of cymbals. I was using several expansion packs from EZD2 so I never ran out of the options. But M&M just sounds better right of the box imho and you have the Turbo option which is perfect for demos and if you just want to record something quick. I didn't do this mapping thing as I wanted to explore the thing by myself but I'll definitely change some mappings for cymbals as they're in a weird place on the piano roll, at least for me. Kontakt is pretty weird but you can get used to it for sure.

So I prefer EZD2 more when it comes to more OH options but I like the way M&M sounds more. It's more natural and such.


----------



## WarMachine

I don't have any experience with GGD, and i know it's not what you were asking, but dude you should check out Perfect Drums. I can't completely get away from EZD2, but damn Perfect Drums makes it VERY hard to stick with it! It has a mapping option that marries to EZD so switching over is seamless. The only reason i haven't completely jumped ship is because of the built in grooves/tap2find. If it had it or had one in an upcoming version i'd be all over it.

EDIT: to add to the EZD2 edge, the ONLY thing that's keeping me with using it is mainly the Made of Metal expansion. If not for that i'd have jumped ship a long time ago.


----------



## duffbeer33

Thanks all. I'll take a look at Perfect Drums as well. Yes, the expansions in EZD are solid and I love the ease of using them. Made of Metal is great and I also really like the Progressive (that pearl kit is one of my favorites). Perhaps I'm letting perfect be the enemy of good with this stuff, since I'm fairly certain that I'll never sound as good as a real drummer with any of these drum plug ins! As a non-drummer myself, I've always struggled with writing/mixing drums.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

It's a matter of practice I think. I play for 13 years and tend to program drums for like 5-6 years now and I'm far beyond perfect. Maybe I should just do it more. Guitarists need to think like drummers while programming them and that not always comes easily for some people.


----------



## isispelican

GGD is definitely worth the switch even if it takes a little adjusting. Once you've saved the mapping you like you can just load it in on every project.


----------



## kam4ff

isispelican said:


> GGD is definitely worth the switch even if it takes a little adjusting. Once you've saved the mapping you like you can just load it in on every project.




How do you load a map into a project?


----------



## Dayviewer

I tried doing it last year with GGD M&M, the mapping etc took some time but I mostly had trouble adapting with the sound.
Even with the turbo function it didn't gel with the rest as nicely as it did with my EZD2 kit I've tweaked over the years.
That's completely personal though and maybe I still haven't tried enough different approaches.


----------



## Coryd

I have all of the GGD expansions except for the P4 kit. I do love the way all the drums and cymbals sound but I can never get a mix I’m happy with using them. I do use EZDrummer 2 and S2.0 and get great results. Not sure why but to my ears I just gel with the Toontrack samples better.


----------

